# evening saw maintenance



## hammerlogging (Jun 20, 2011)

I am curious what some of you do for saw maintenance, daily and weekly. I suspect some answers may be "throw in the bed of the truck and see you in the morning"

I myself will at least, on a daily basis, clean the bar groove, throw on a good chain, and go ahead and clean out the gunk inside the side cover and give a quick wipedown of the saw, just to make me happy and keep it pretty. I'll throw on a fresh chain. Maybe check handlebar bolts for tightness. All in all about 10 minutes, max 15. 

In addition to the saw, I'll get my fule jugs filled, my water for the next day (3 to 3 1/2 gallons in the summer, yuck) and the rest of the household things like lunch, get the coffee maker ready for the early rise.

Back when I ran Stihl filters, I hot soap and water washed the filter daily. Now, with Maxflow, I change the filter weekly or if I'm feeling like its awfully dirty, twice a week. The clutch bearing, greased weekly. 

On the weekend I'll take off all the air filter stuff and wash. Clutch bearing greased, and of course whatever odds and ends need replaced/adjusted or the like. And grind (used to be "file") a bunch of chains.


----------



## paccity (Jun 20, 2011)

sounds like you got a good plan. takes me a little longer due to more saws. i also give them a quick run in some wood just to make sure. i don't work all the saw's that i take care of. so some times i find a few suprizes. in all daly maintance dos'nt take long.


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, Hammer, sounds to me like you've pretty well got it figured out. When I was cutting steady I know the air filter was always a bit thing to keep on top of. The softwoods we have out here have a tendancy to put up more fine dust even while cutting good. I've not tried the max flow filters but it sure sounds like I need to invest in some according to all that I've heard from other guys on here. I just don't get to cut steady any more so it isn't too big of a deal. You're right on keeping an eye on the clutch bearing. That's one of the most forgotten items on a saw and one of the most important. I've seen guys who didn't even care about them. Big mistake when it gets wore out. Pretty hard on the end of the crankshaft.
One of the biggest things when running a bit longer bar (36" or more) is keeping the rails good and true. I use a machine put out by BarShop in the 1960s that my father used. It has a rail grinder, 2 1/2" emery wheel (80 grit), and rail depth grinder as well as a rail pounder. It's made especially for bar maintainance and is the cats meow. I see you can buy a rail grinder from Baileys still, but Madsens doesn't carry them anymore. Not sure why.
Anyway, I would take about once a month and just run the rails over the grinder lightly to see it I had wear on one side or the other. That brings me to buying a bar.
I always take the bar out of the cardboard pkg and inspect the rails. The reason for chains running to one side or the other is that one side of the rails is thinner than the other and wears out faster on that side. This causes the chain to want to cut to one side or the other. Talk about pissing off the good humor man! Anyway, I check the rails on every bar before I buy one. I put on a training session some years ago and was instructing the classs on how to buck bigger logs.
Four feet in diameter or bigger. I had just bought a bar and taken it out of the package and put in on in front of the class. I started bucking the log and it started running on me. I couldn't believe it! I told the class what the problem was. They looked at me as if to say "Yeah! Right!"
I told them that after the class we would stop by the shop and I'd show them. When we ran the rails the brand new bar had rails that were uneven and thinner on one side than the other. From that point on I started checking the bars I bought.
Proper maintainance is just another part of being professional in your work. If your tools aren't in good shape, generally neither is your work.
Good thread.


----------



## mitch95100 (Jun 20, 2011)

I blow them out with the air commpressor grease and a lotta TlC


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 20, 2011)

Hammer I pretty muchly do the same thing you do. In addition I use a Pferd bar tool to square up the rails and then file or sand off the burr. The Max Flo really cuts down on the time spent at the end of the day since I don't need to clean the filter every day. My MS260 gets alot of use on small wood jobs snd that means I have to take the filter off every night and wash it in Purple Power.

I drove 5 hours home last night after a job and didn't feel like doing anything and as the saws were chained down I just put my boots on the dryer and hit the shower. (I was tending a large burn pile but I got to drop a 50" dbh pine.) This morning I went out to find my piggyback jug had a hole punched in the oil side and it had leaked bar oil on the truck bed and my driveway. If I wasn't so tired (lazy) I would have found the problem last night.


----------



## paccity (Jun 20, 2011)

seems like the time you putt them away wet you will find something that s wrong the next time ya pullem out.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 20, 2011)

Hammer, sounds like you got it pretty well down. I blow a lot of air on my saw. Blow out the air filter everyday (never washed mine but maybe I should?), blow out the flywheel cover (while attached), peek at the cooling fins, clutch cover, etc . General inspection. Clean out the bar goove and then blow it out. I like to blow on the bar sprocket until I get that really high pitched whine! The fresh chain thing too. Also the coffee, and the lunch, and the water, and the fuel. Boots on the dryer. I try to grease them weekly. How are you liking the grinder?


2dogs, that poke in the bar oil jug sounds very familiar. It always seems when I'm just too beat to do somthing I know I should have it kicks me in the ass later!


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 20, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Hammer I pretty muchly do the same thing you do. In addition I use a Pferd bar tool to square up the rails and then file or sand off the burr. The Max Flo really cuts down on the time spent at the end of the day since I don't need to clean the filter every day. My MS260 gets alot of use on small wood jobs snd that means I have to take the filter off every night and wash it in Purple Power.
> 
> I drove 5 hours home last night after a job and didn't feel like doing anything and as the saws were chained down I just put my boots on the dryer and hit the shower. (I was tending a large burn pile but I got to drop a 50" dbh pine.) This morning I went out to find my piggyback jug had a hole punched in the oil side and it had leaked bar oil on the truck bed and my driveway. If I wasn't so tired (lazy) I would have found the problem last night.


 And all this time I thought that the oil in the bottom of the bed was intentional to keep it from rusting. It's also nice when you step in it, climb over the tailgate to get out and slip on the bumper and give yourself a cleft lip. That's where oil really makes for blue smoke.


----------



## paccity (Jun 20, 2011)

ya, you can always spott a fallers truck by the dusty oil slicks all over the back.


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 20, 2011)

paccity said:


> ya, you can always spott a fallers truck by the dusty oil slicks all over the back.


 Got that right! Fallers don't need oil rigs to produce a slick. All we need is sharp dogs or a chain on a saw in the back of the pickup.


----------



## coastalfaller (Jun 20, 2011)

Good thread! Yep I pretty much agree, do all the same things. Usually grind every night when I'm on the saw though. I usually put my filters in the washing machine with my work clothes. This only works in camp or with a very understanding wife though! lol. 

NW Axeman: I've used those Barshops! They are the ticket! I've also made gas/oil racks in my crummies to keep the jugs away from saws and other gear. Works pretty good!.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 20, 2011)

bitzer said:


> 2dogs, that poke in the bar oil jug sounds very familiar. It always seems when I'm just too beat to do somthing I know I should have it kicks me in the ass later!


 
The road I have to take down the hill to the trees has been under 15' of snow for six months and now is like driving in a river bed. I mentioned in a previous post that it cost $4K to plow the road. I hit a hole so deep the truck came to a complete stop and slammed my dog into the dash board. The air bag warning light came on as a warning to watch where I was going and the headlight switch broke. After all that I didn't look in the bed of the truck before I went in the house. Dumbass!


----------



## hammerlogging (Jun 20, 2011)

bitzer said:


> It always seems when I'm just too beat to do somthing I know I should have it kicks me in the ass later!



Ain't that the truth.

I'll handfile the burrs off as needed on the bar. Not that it was mentioned, but I have always found a bar rail closer to be crap- if the bar is wore out, any time I've closed the rails it only lasts for a few trees before the chain is running too sloppy to cut. That includes pounding on a stump mid day, surprisingly.

To be fair, the saw runs cleaner, or, more true to tuning, if you keep a clean max flow on every other day. But once a week is still ok if you ignore that its not topping out just quite the same


----------



## hammerlogging (Jun 20, 2011)

coastalfaller said:


> Usually grind every night when I'm on the saw though.
> 
> a very understanding wife!




How many chains do you run in a day? 

I'd say thats what they have to be to put up with any faller husband! 
"Do you really have to do this?" "Why do you like this?" "sigh" nuf said


----------



## coastalfaller (Jun 20, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> How many chains do you run in a day?
> 
> I'd say thats what they have to be to put up with any faller husband!
> "Do you really have to do this?" "Why do you like this?" "sigh" nuf said


 
Haha! Isnt that the truth, Joe?!!

I usually bring 3 chains with me, not including the one already on the saw. The odd time 4 if I'm in blowdown or dirty wood. That being said, that all goes out the window if I'm on the low side of the road that had an over zealous blaster! lol. Then I usually resort to hand filing old chains. Not fun! 

Only ever gone through all 3. One was a REALLY bad day! lol. The other was a "learning experience"! lol. I was running 394's at the time. Pretty close to first thing in the morning, I knocked the edges of my chain, all one side, really bad. No big deal, swapped chains, fired er up and away I went. First cut started binding! WTF! Looked at my chain, same thing, all one side, really bad again! Now I'm getting a bit fired up, but OK, swapped chains. Checked the cut, nothing in it, thought it may have grown around a rock or something. Nothing. Fired it up, same result! Now by this time, I'm fit to be tied!!! An hour into my day, no more chains left. I'm peaking!! lol After I calmed down a bit, I pulled my chain off, happened to look at my side cover and notice my brake band was broken, upon further inspection, a little piece of the broken brake band was sticking out and knocking the edges of each chain off on the first revolution!!!!!!!! Dumb ass!!! lol. Moral of the story, always check your brake band when you think you've rocked out!! lol.


----------



## coastalfaller (Jun 21, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> Well, Hammer, sounds to me like you've pretty well got it figured out. When I was cutting steady I know the air filter was always a bit thing to keep on top of. The softwoods we have out here have a tendancy to put up more fine dust even while cutting good. I've not tried the max flow filters but it sure sounds like I need to invest in some according to all that I've heard from other guys on here. I just don't get to cut steady any more so it isn't too big of a deal. You're right on keeping an eye on the clutch bearing. That's one of the most forgotten items on a saw and one of the most important. I've seen guys who didn't even care about them. Big mistake when it gets wore out. Pretty hard on the end of the crankshaft.
> One of the biggest things when running a bit longer bar (36" or more) is keeping the rails good and true. I use a machine put out by BarShop in the 1960s that my father used. It has a rail grinder, 2 1/2" emery wheel (80 grit), and rail depth grinder as well as a rail pounder. It's made especially for bar maintainance and is the cats meow. I see you can buy a rail grinder from Baileys still, but Madsens doesn't carry them anymore. Not sure why.
> Anyway, I would take about once a month and just run the rails over the grinder lightly to see it I had wear on one side or the other. That brings me to buying a bar.
> I always take the bar out of the cardboard pkg and inspect the rails. The reason for chains running to one side or the other is that one side of the rails is thinner than the other and wears out faster on that side. This causes the chain to want to cut to one side or the other. Talk about pissing off the good humor man! Anyway, I check the rails on every bar before I buy one. I put on a training session some years ago and was instructing the classs on how to buck bigger logs.
> ...


 
By the way....if you ever want to sell that BarShop, I'd be a willing buyer!


----------



## madhatte (Jun 21, 2011)

paccity said:


> i don't work all the saw's that i take care of. so some times i find a few suprizes.



That's probably 3/4 of my maintenance right there. Why will they never listen?


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 21, 2011)

coastalfaller said:


> By the way....if you ever want to sell that BarShop, I'd be a willing buyer!


 
You know, I haven't cut commercially since 94, but I use that thing almost every week. I still cut a lot of hazard trees when I can plus trees for myself, but my shop is kind of the local go to for my community as there's no saw shop for 70 miles in the nearest direction. Last week I was at the mill helping a guy with his round grinder get set up so they wouldn't have to file those "ironed" out chains in the mill. When I saw one of the bars on the saws I told him that I should probably take a look at the rest of them. They had 4 that the flaring on the edges of the bars were so bad that if they'd been bucking logs instead of boards they'd have gotten hung up the first little bind they encountered. I'm not sure I've ever seen anything so bad in my life. I took him and the bars to my shop and took care of them in about 20 minutes. It just reaffirms in my mind that most people never even consider maintaining their bars. They just take it to a shop and "Oh my, you need a new bar".
If ever I decide to sell, you'll be first in line. But for now, there's no way I could do without it. I've thought about starting a saw shop here in the valley. My dad and uncle had a Stihl shop here in the last sixties/early seventies but was run into the ground by the guy they had working it. Pocketing the cash that came into the shop is a good way to go broke.
I think the most used part of that bar shop is the emery wheel. That 80 grit paper really takes down steel, even wood on axe handles really fast. Great for putting a quick edge on an axe or even my baler knives. No, there's just no way I could do without that thing.


----------



## coastalfaller (Jun 21, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> You know, I haven't cut commercially since 94, but I use that thing almost every week. I still cut a lot of hazard trees when I can plus trees for myself, but my shop is kind of the local go to for my community as there's no saw shop for 70 miles in the nearest direction. Last week I was at the mill helping a guy with his round grinder get set up so they wouldn't have to file those "ironed" out chains in the mill. When I saw one of the bars on the saws I told him that I should probably take a look at the rest of them. They had 4 that the flaring on the edges of the bars were so bad that if they'd been bucking logs instead of boards they'd have gotten hung up the first little bind they encountered. I'm not sure I've ever seen anything so bad in my life. I took him and the bars to my shop and took care of them in about 20 minutes. It just reaffirms in my mind that most people never even consider maintaining their bars. They just take it to a shop and "Oh my, you need a new bar".
> If ever I decide to sell, you'll be first in line. But for now, there's no way I could do without it. I've thought about starting a saw shop here in the valley. My dad and uncle had a Stihl shop here in the last sixties/early seventies but was run into the ground by the guy they had working it. Pocketing the cash that came into the shop is a good way to go broke.
> I think the most used part of that bar shop is the emery wheel. That 80 grit paper really takes down steel, even wood on axe handles really fast. Great for putting a quick edge on an axe or even my baler knives. No, there's just no way I could do without that thing.


 
Absolutely, I totally agree. Bar maintenance is key, especially with longer bars. I appreciate the first in line! Thank you. Those really are the cats meow! It does seem like good shops are harder and harder to come by these days too. Good luck if you decide to go that route, with your experience and attitude I'm sure you will make it a success!


----------



## Samlock (Jun 21, 2011)

Usually I do some filing and untighten the chain. Few drops of oil in the roller, maybe turn the bar up side down. Especially in the winter I take the air filter inside over night. The last tank of the day I run, not all dry but almost, and pour the last drop of the gas to the ground (and try not to throw a burning match or a ciggie on the very same spot). Water is heavier than gas and it tends to condense to the bottom of the gas tank during the day.


----------



## dave k (Jun 21, 2011)

I dont think there is much to add ! I'm amazed how many of guys I work with / for don't think of checking their bar !! I use a little file holder from Stihl( see pic ) which I assume is the same as the Pferd one ? I tend to use a soft brush as opposed to air for the first clean since you get a better look at AV mounts and anything stuck in underneath. 
How about what you carry as a in the field spares kit ? I have a small bag about 10" by 4" with 8/10mm spanners Husky allen key and Stihl torx 27/15, fuel filter, starter cord, rim and circlip with spare washer to hold rim on. Also spark plug and bar groove cleaner and tunning screw driver. The bag is small enough to be taken if you are a fair way from the jeep.


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 21, 2011)

dave k said:


> I dont think there is much to add ! I'm amazed how many of guys I work with / for don't think of checking their bar !! I use a little file holder from Stihl( see pic ) which I assume is the same as the Pferd one ? I tend to use a soft brush as opposed to air for the first clean since you get a better look at AV mounts and anything stuck in underneath.
> How about what you carry as a in the field spares kit ? I have a small bag about 10" by 4" with 8/10mm spanners Husky allen key and Stihl torx 27/15, fuel filter, starter cord, rim and circlip with spare washer to hold rim on. Also spark plug and bar groove cleaner and tunning screw driver. The bag is small enough to be taken if you are a fair way from the jeep.


 I'm sure you just forgot to mention it, but I also keep a few bar nuts, both small and large block, and some spare screws, both small and large. I also keep a spare tape nail and a pill bottle with a greased clutch bearing. I even keep a pair of boot laces and starter pawls.
How good does that file holder from Stihl work? I've seen those but never used one.


----------



## Rounder (Jun 21, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> I am curious what some of you do for saw maintenance, daily and weekly. I suspect some answers may be "throw in the bed of the truck and see you in the morning"
> 
> I myself will at least, on a daily basis, clean the bar groove, throw on a good chain, and go ahead and clean out the gunk inside the side cover and give a quick wipedown of the saw, just to make me happy and keep it pretty. I'll throw on a fresh chain. Maybe check handlebar bolts for tightness. All in all about 10 minutes, max 15.
> 
> ...



Pretty much what I do Joe. Flip and file the bar every night. Air commpressor treatment of the cooling fins. No grinding of chain, just a lot of filing. Nice crushed rock roads. Trees are embedded with rock dust the top hundred feet of the strip. Awesome.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jun 21, 2011)

Ah yes, the day bag.

Life has gotten better since I adopted the logging dog. My wife is going to start a reality TV show called "Logging Dogs of Buncombe County". Starring the little rubester. Ruby is a lot cuter than Sam's yarder, but doesn't pull nearly as much wood. She carries my spare chains, a spare tip, sprocket, washer, and clip, a bar nut, TP, a punch, a shot of coffee, and a little lunch. And a spare saw wrench. She's got a few Ruby snacks too. Oh, and enough tobacco to get a fella through a tight spot.

Folks ask, "So she carries your gas and oil?" ####in' hell no, god damn, a ####ing 35 pound dog carrys 3 gallons of fuel and a gallon of bar oil? Yeah, my 2 gallons of water too.

South Georgia ghetto mutt I came across a few years ago, put her to work since our new abode is on a busy road and there's no fence. Pretty cute.

View attachment 187990


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a carpenter's tool box in my truck with tools and spare parts. In my fire bag I keep a Pack Shack zip up bag with parts and tools. The only thing I carry all the time is a bar nut. I drill a hole in the scrench and thread a length of 550 cord through it and then a bar nut. I tie a loop in the end of the cord that I attach to a mini-carabiner (the $2.00 type). My chaps have a grommet near the scrench pocket that it clips to or I can hang it on my piggyback can or gypo jugs or wedge pouch.


----------



## coastalfaller (Jun 21, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> I'm sure you just forgot to mention it, but I also keep a few bar nuts, both small and large block, and some spare screws, both small and large. I also keep a spare tape nail and a pill bottle with a greased clutch bearing. I even keep a pair of boot laces and starter pawls.
> How good does that file holder from Stihl work? I've seen those but never used one.


 
Same as both you guys, except I keep a spare tape in my tupperware container too.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 22, 2011)

Good thread.


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 22, 2011)

Pretty much what everybody does or did in my case. I used to turn the hose on my saws. I'd just remount the bars and chains and fire them up to dry off. If I was in Hemlock, used to clean the bars with kerosene to get the pitch off. Greased the clutch bearing weekly. Turned the bars daily, and greased the sprockets at the same time. I would hand file the rails, but would take them to the saw shop for the major stuff. He had a machine like NW.


----------



## dave k (Jun 23, 2011)

Nw Axe Man you are correct ! I have bar nuts sm/lg also emery cloth and a syringe so you can "blow" fuel/ oil line and if problems starting then a safe way to put a squirt of mix in carb or cylinder.
The Stihl file works very well and gives good straight finish and removes burrs without leaving your knuckles in bits !!


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 23, 2011)

dave k said:


> Nw Axe Man you are correct ! I have bar nuts sm/lg also emery cloth and a syringe so you can "blow" fuel/ oil line and if problems starting then a safe way to put a squirt of mix in carb or cylinder.
> The Stihl file works very well and gives good straight finish and removes burrs without leaving your knuckles in bits !!


 
I'm headed to Madsens today so think I'll see if they have any. I like to be able to recommend these types of tools to friends and clients. Most people don't have a clue when they buy a saw what they're doing or how to take care of any part of it. I recommended to two of my friends to go out and pick up a 460. Both of them stopped by the office with their new saws. I haven't had a new saw since some of mine had to be replaced when I got ripped off in 98. Wouldn't you agree that it's about time?


----------



## coastalfaller (Jun 23, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> I'm headed to Madsens today so think I'll see if they have any. I like to be able to recommend these types of tools to friends and clients. Most people don't have a clue when they buy a saw what they're doing or how to take care of any part of it. I recommended to two of my friends to go out and pick up a 460. Both of them stopped by the office with their new saws. I haven't had a new saw since some of mine had to be replaced when I got ripped off in 98. Wouldn't you agree that it's about time?


 
Gotta love that new saw smell!!


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 23, 2011)

13 years?????? Way overdue:msp_smile:


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 23, 2011)

I like to sit down at the end of the day and take the bar off, run the hook through the rails, file some burrs, poke in and around the clutch area with the tuning screw driver for a minute, brush the dust off the foam, check for tight nuts and bolts, put an edge on the chain and put her to bed. .
If I succeed in landing some work out west, I will probably buy a grinder and do everything at home. Cutting timber in VA is pretty nonchalant compared to out west. Hammer is a model faller compared to most guys around there(imo). once I was doin some end of the day saw maintenance and the skidder driver greasing his skidder said,"its a saw, it's supposed to be dirty" in a ####ty kind of way. I asked him why they didn't sell them that way, no response. . That is the usual attitude


----------



## Gologit (Jun 23, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> I haven't had a new saw since some of mine had to be replaced when I got ripped off in 98. Wouldn't you agree that it's about time?



Yup...you need at least one new saw...reliability factor and all that.

There, that should help. If your budget department has any questions, just tell her that even loggers as far away as California know that you need a new saw.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 23, 2011)

Gologit said:


> If your budget department has any questions, just tell her that even loggers as far away as California know that you need a new saw.



Oh yeah, that ought to help alot.


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 23, 2011)

056 kid said:


> I like to sit down at the end of the day and take the bar off, run the hook through the rails, file some burrs, poke in and around the clutch area with the tuning screw driver for a minute, brush the dust off the foam, check for tight nuts and bolts, put an edge on the chain and put her to bed. .
> If I succeed in landing some work out west, I will probably buy a grinder and do everything at home. Cutting timber in VA is pretty nonchalant compared to out west. Hammer is a model faller compared to most guys around there(imo). once I was doin some end of the day saw maintenance and the skidder driver greasing his skidder said,"its a saw, it's supposed to be dirty" in a ####ty kind of way. I asked him why they didn't sell them that way, no response. . That is the usual attitude


 
I've got a T shirt I'll take a pic of and post it. You might be interested. I would think you'd be the only one.


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 23, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Yup...you need at least one new saw...reliability factor and all that.
> 
> There, that should help. If your budget department has any questions, just tell her that even loggers as far away as California know that you need a new saw.


 
I think we're pretty much all the same all over the world, aren't we? All we need is someone who's in the same boat as we are and we're off to the races.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds interesting, I'll take a look.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 24, 2011)

Dirty saws always annoy me, I have even cleaned landing saws.
I usually had mine all spiffed up, before they were cold.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 24, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Oh yeah, that ought to help alot.


 
Cynic. :biggrin:


----------



## slowp (Jun 24, 2011)

Please do the saw shop thing here. Even part time would be good. I know there is a person with the same last name as mine doing a bit, but I hate to bother him. We could have saved some gas when getting parts for Twinkle if there was a place here, or even in Morton.


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 24, 2011)

slowp said:


> Please do the saw shop thing here. Even part time would be good. I know there is a person with the same last name as mine doing a bit, but I hate to bother him. We could have saved some gas when getting parts for Twinkle if there was a place here, or even in Morton.


 
Didn't there used to be a saw shop in Morton? I thoughts Woods or somebody had a place there? Maybe it's time for my meds:rolleyes2:


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 24, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> Didn't there used to be a saw shop in Morton? I thoughts Woods or somebody had a place there? Maybe it's time for my meds:rolleyes2:


 
Your thinking is on but just a little out of date. Woods moved from Morton 2-3 years ago. There is no saw shop per se in eastern Lewis county anymore. Woods now operates out of Longview from just the one shop. They have a nice facility there. Jack Perkins, the guy who ran the Morton shop for years, still takes care of the loggers in the east end. He lives in Mossyrock so is able to bring rigging up here to most of the loggers.


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, that makes me feel good that I still have some memory left


----------



## paccity (Jun 24, 2011)

saw maintanace heck , anymore it's saw overhaul. damn it.


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 24, 2011)

056 kid said:


> I like to sit down at the end of the day and take the bar off, run the hook through the rails, file some burrs, poke in and around the clutch area with the tuning screw driver for a minute, brush the dust off the foam, check for tight nuts and bolts, put an edge on the chain and put her to bed. .
> If I succeed in landing some work out west, I will probably buy a grinder and do everything at home. Cutting timber in VA is pretty nonchalant compared to out west. Hammer is a model faller compared to most guys around there(imo). once I was doin some end of the day saw maintenance and the skidder driver greasing his skidder said,"its a saw, it's supposed to be dirty" in a ####ty kind of way. I asked him why they didn't sell them that way, no response. . That is the usual attitude


 
OK, Bud, here's your T shirt. I was digging through some old Stihl memorabilia the other day when I came upon this shirt. I thought of you and your handle and figured you'd appreciate it. The 056 was a bread and butter saw for quite some time. I really liked running them. We used to hop them up and pull 42" bars with them no problem.


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 24, 2011)

coastalfaller said:


> Good thread! Yep I pretty much agree, do all the same things. Usually grind every night when I'm on the saw though. I usually put my filters in the washing machine with my work clothes. This only works in camp or with a very understanding wife though! lol.
> 
> NW Axeman: I've used those Barshops! They are the ticket! I've also made gas/oil racks in my crummies to keep the jugs away from saws and other gear. Works pretty good!.


 
Hey, Coastal.
Here's a pic of my barshop I was talking about. I put in on wheels so I can store it in a corner when I'm done. Does a great job and as far as I'm concerned, it's irreplaceable. Thought you might like to take a look as you're on the short list.


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 24, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> Hey, Coastal.
> Here's a pic of my barshop I was talking about. I put in on wheels so I can store it in a corner when I'm done. Does a great job and as far as I'm concerned, it's irreplaceable. Thought you might like to take a look as you're on the short list.


 
Oops! Technical challenge here. Try this one.


----------



## coastalfaller (Jun 24, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> Oops! Technical challenge here. Try this one.


 
Awesome!!! If you ever sell I'll come down and pick it up, that way we can have a good chin wag too!

I agree, they are irreplacable. Great idea to put it on wheels too! The one I used to use was right in the middle of the fallers marshalling shack. When not in use it served as a coffee table or on Fridays a pizza and beer table! lol


----------



## cowtipper (Jun 25, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> Your thinking is on but just a little out of date. Woods moved from Morton 2-3 years ago. There is no saw shop per se in eastern Lewis county anymore. Woods now operates out of Longview from just the one shop. They have a nice facility there. Jack Perkins, the guy who ran the Morton shop for years, still takes care of the loggers in the east end. He lives in Mossyrock so is able to bring rigging up here to most of the loggers.


 
They also have a shop in Sedro Woolley


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 25, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> OK, Bud, here's your T shirt. I was digging through some old Stihl memorabilia the other day when I came upon this shirt. I thought of you and your handle and figured you'd appreciate it. The 056 was a bread and butter saw for quite some time. I really liked running them. We used to hop them up and pull 42" bars with them no problem.


 
Nice shirt!!, Yea, the first saw I bought was an old beaten up 056 super. Obviously it left an imprint. Then one summer the clutch blew up and the "tree work" guy I was working for took it home to fix it. Never saw it or him again.


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 25, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Nice shirt!!, Yea, the first saw I bought was an old beaten up 056 super. Obviously it left an imprint. Then one summer the clutch blew up and the "tree work" guy I was working for took it home to fix it. Never saw it or him again.


 
Bummer! One thing a guy has to be very careful about is who takes home your saw. I'll lend mine out once in a while to one or two trustworthy souls but generally have a hard time parting with them.
Reminds me of a time when I lent the first 066 that hit the states. It was given to me by the people at Stihl, Inc in 90. I had been using it and giving them feedback on it so when it came time to give it up they decided to just give it to me.
Anyway, I lent it to this "trustworthy" gentleman to use to cut some bigger firewood. That nite he came to the door and said "where do you want me to put it?" I said to put it in the back of my pickup. When I went out the next morning to put it away I saw that it was a new saw. I called him and asked him what had happened as there was a saw with all new parts on it. He went on to exclaim that he had to back up the pickup to get it closer to his wood pile. As he was backing up the pickup came to a stop. Probably just a piece of wood, he thought. So, just give it the gas. He did and backed up over his "piece of wood." Turns out it was my saw. He went down and bought me a brand new 066 as it broke the main case and couldn't be repaired. Now, I had just about wore out that saw and was keeping it for a spare. I told him that I felt really bad about it as it was an older used up saw. He said to me, "Johnny, if it makes you feel that bad, just go bang your head against a rock. You'll feel better."
I really picked a good one to lend my saw to that time. Not sure how many of my "trustworthy" friends would have done that.
I've attached a pic of a fir that I fell using an 056 Magnum. We had a whole grove of them in this sale. This one was I believe 9 or 9 1/2' in diameter. As someone said in another thread, the "silver days" of logging.
All I have now is a bunch of 056 parts. Every once in a while I'll see one for sale.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 25, 2011)

That was a good friend for sure.
One of the few times I ever loaned a saw turned out kind of the same way. A friend of mine had had a bad winter, no work, sick kids...you know the story. He had to hock his saws so I loaned him an 064 to start the season with. It was a backup backup saw, pretty beat but it ran okay.
I didn't see him 'til fall and he never mentioned the saw. That winter he showed up at my place with the saw...shiny and new looking and completely gone through by our local good saw shop. It looked and ran just like a new one.
I asked him if he wanted to borrow my pickup. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 25, 2011)

Gologit said:


> That was a good friend for sure.
> One of the few times I ever loaned a saw turned out kind of the same way. A friend of mine had had a bad winter, no work, sick kids...you know the story. He had to hock his saws so I loaned him an 064 to start the season with. It was a backup backup saw, pretty beat but it ran okay.
> I didn't see him 'til fall and he never mentioned the saw. That winter he showed up at my place with the saw...shiny and new looking and completely gone through by our local good saw shop. It looked and ran just like a new one.
> I asked him if he wanted to borrow my pickup. :msp_biggrin:


Those kind of guys are indeed few and far between. 
I hate to borrow tools from someone but if I do, I always think back to how this gentleman treated me and am resolved to do the same no matter the cost. Some things are just worth doing no matter the cost. There are things like reputation that you just can't put a monetary price on. No matter what, you still have to get out of bed with yourself.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 26, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> Those kind of guys are indeed few and far between.
> I hate to borrow tools from someone but if I do, I always think back to how this gentleman treated me and am resolved to do the same no matter the cost. Some things are just worth doing no matter the cost. There are things like reputation that you just can't put a monetary price on. No matter what, you still have to get out of bed with yourself.


 
Yup.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 26, 2011)

Awesome pic NW! 

Yeah, I have a hard time lending any of my stuff out. It never comes back the same way even if it seems like nothing is wrong. The few and far between are still out there though!


----------



## flushcut (Aug 6, 2012)

This is a good thread and wroth digging up. I found it on a search looking for advise on bar rail closers.


----------



## sinawali (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm only removing the saw-dust, clean the filter and sharpen the chain.


----------

